# Headless Galleon Woe!



## ryanrk (Oct 13, 2006)

I have Galleon running headless on a gentoo box. I know it's running because it shows it in ps aux and the console says "Galleon running". I can't access it from my other linux box. I tried the ./run <ip> but It says it can't connect. Any Help?


----------



## pfunky (Sep 15, 2006)

What about ./gui.sh <ip>?

That should connect the gui to the headless box so you can configure it.

Personally, on my headless box, I startup a vncserver session, then connect to it that way.


----------

